

Glowing Plants: Natural Lighting with no Electricity - xmpir
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/antonyevans/glowing-plants-natural-lighting-with-no-electricit

======
dannowatts
this would be world changing if this tech can be expanded, refined, and
perfected. really excited to see how this progresses in the next decade.

